# Agent search



## tracy1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi. Our family will be moving to Singapore at the end of August. We have booked accommodation at a hotel for 2 weeks. We have to find a Condo in this time. I feel that this is very limited time and it's going to be very stressful!!! We had no choice in doing it this way. To add to everything the agent who had been recommended to us as now told us that she is too busy to help us after all. Iv looked on property guru as this appears to be reccomended by many but this gives different agents for each property and really we just want 1 nice, competent and trustworthy agent. I have considered not using an agent as I have narrowed our search down to less than 10 condo's and think it's a lot of money to pay an agent. Any ideas everyone? I have so far had the best advice from this site that has saved me from making some fatal errors so my trust lies here !!!!!!


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

We used a company called Eastgate Real Estate, who had a contract with my wife's company when we moved from the UK to Singapore a few years ago, and used them again 4yrs later when we moved to a personal lease from a corporate lease and therefore was able to use whoever we liked.

Sarah-Jane is the person you want, English lady, always fights your corner, and if you give her the list of condos that you've found, I'm sure she'll be able to sort one for you.


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Personally, I don't think there is too much danger in not using an agent in Singapore.. I now live in Tokyo where it is almost essential to use one.. however, they can obviously provide reassurance in a market / country unfamiliar to you..

If you decide to go it alone, I would recommend getting a "Diplomatic Cause" inserted, which will allow you to walk away from the lease if you move abroad and not be held responsible for the remainder of the lease. Otherwise, you may find that you would have to find someone to take over the lease if you wanted to move out early, which can also happen if you just wanted to move condo within Singapore.


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

Real Estate agents charge one month commission for helping you find accommodation. I have recently found out that they cannot charge you AND the landlord. So if he is representing the landlord, you can get the place without paying a commission. Therefore ringing individual agent up and inquiring about the place, you may not have to pay commission since the agent is listing it. In the case of co-broking, you will have to pay. When we first got here, we had to pay two months' bond and one month rent in advance. 
The lady who helped us find a place is friendly and honest. We have just renewed our current lease with her (we didn't pay commission initially and there is no commission to pay here either).
If you like, I can provide her details to you so you can email her regarding your needs. So when you are here, she will have apartments to show you and basically you just choose by elimination.


----------

